# How do you apply a Windows 7 hotfix?



## Mellowcorks (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been having some bluescreening problems, and this one place I checked told me to install a couple of hotfixes. So I went to the places he indicated, filled in the stuff, got the links for the downloads emailed to me, and when I ran the file I downloaded, it unzipped a number of .sqm files.

...now what do I do? Do I have to put those files somewhere specific? Download a certain program to run them? I'm completely lost.

I apologize if this is a really stupid question.


----------



## stevecook (Oct 8, 2005)

Apparently Windows 7 can open .sqm files so I guess you just 'run as administrator'.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

which hotfixes were these


----------



## Mellowcorks (Feb 22, 2010)

These.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/980932
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/983615


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have no idea how you ended up with sqm files becasue when I tried those hotfixes, they did what they were supposed to & replaced some system files with alternative versions


----------



## Mellowcorks (Feb 22, 2010)

...I don't either. I just clicked on one and it asked me where I wanted to unzip.

Where should those system files be? Can I put them there manually?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it unzips & there should be a MSI or MSU file created. just double click the msu/msi file to do the install

what I think has happened is that you have unzipped to C:\ 
what you should do is create a folder somewhere & unzip to that


----------



## Mellowcorks (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, I see! I did, in fact, unzip them to C. I had no idea that it mattered. Thank you!


----------

